# Wii #1881 - Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Crystal Bearers (USA



## tempBOT (Dec 19, 2009)

^^wiirelease-3445^^


----------



## Gullwing (Dec 19, 2009)

Yay!!! Now i can play this great game in english!!!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2009)

A week early. Gotta love early dumps.

Europe version is coming in about 2 months ( 5 February 2010 ).


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 19, 2009)

YESH!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




GO  FINAL F-F-FANTASY!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2009)

upload to this usenet *NOW*


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 19, 2009)

downloading...
should have it by tommorow night


----------



## Seyiji (Dec 19, 2009)

The few places I have seen this available at list it as [Multi 3]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also whats with the NFO :\


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2009)

yes it's on usenet! gonna get this tomorrow to those who get it before me is there any copy protection??


----------



## Elritha (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmm... review for this hasn't been great. Still gonna give it a try.


----------



## airpirate545 (Dec 19, 2009)

Wonder if this has any BCA or any other form of AP


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 19, 2009)

Well there wasnt on the japanese version, but this one im unsure.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2009)

Hm, it's funny how ALL the reviewers are reviewing it one week early, most games don't get that early a review. It's even more puzzling that the reviews are bad if they're this early (since most publishers will essentially let reviewers get the game earlier as long as they promise for a good review). Hm...

Not really all too interested anyway. Never really liked Final Fantasy, and the spinoffs just push it.

EDIT: Grammar mistakes. Sorry, I just woke up.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 19, 2009)

YYYYYEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Dec 19, 2009)

Part 1

Part 2

Part 3


----------



## 2short (Dec 19, 2009)

Been looking forward to this for a while, it looks great, and has some great songs on the soundtrack (check out the song "Alfitaria Capital City").


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2009)

No AP on my end.  Sadly the game is pretty mediocre so far, seems like Square Enix started it, abandoned it as they felt it was sub par and then continued just to fleece the fans.  There is just very little in this game that stands out.

FF fans and those who pretend to be Japanese will probably like it more.

3515MB scrubbed.


----------



## Magus (Dec 19, 2009)

been havin problem starting this with freeloader,should i just brickblock the game and run it normaly? i have a PAL console


----------



## lightyear (Dec 19, 2009)

there is no protection on this game...I've confirmed it working as-is with USB (GX 865) & disk (CORP 3.6)  The NFO is for a typo, not an ISO fix.


----------



## paulee123 (Dec 19, 2009)

Please buy a copy of this game.


----------



## CJL18 (Dec 19, 2009)

paulee123 said:
			
		

> Please buy a copy of this game.



watch your lanhuage


----------



## 2short (Dec 19, 2009)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> paulee123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you should too!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2009)

paulee123 said:
			
		

> Please buy a copy of this game.



...Have you even played it or are you just saying that because you're a fanboy?

If anyone was wondering


----------



## lightyear (Dec 19, 2009)

paulee123 said:
			
		

> Please buy a copy of this game.
> maybe they have but it hasn't come yet.....maybe they just don't like ripping games themselves.  I hate when people just assume downloaders are pirates....get a life & stop posting BS comments.
> 
> 
> ...



They all said the same thing about silent hill....and we all know that SH does not suck at all!!!  Definitely in the top 5 of its genre for 2009!!!


----------



## prowler (Dec 19, 2009)

paulee123 said:
			
		

> Please buy a copy of this game.



plzbuymygameplz.

Anyway, I don't think I'm going to play it because only Wii i can play on is my Mums and its not like the other FF:CC games.


----------



## Magus (Dec 19, 2009)

i got it running trough a loader but i can't get it to start using the disc channel... any idea what could be the problem?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2009)

lightyear said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to go off topic, but were there really any purely survival horror games in 2009? And I mean purely survival horror, not games that are horror but in different genres (light gun, etc).

And for Silent Hill, it's a niche genre that you either like or you don't. Ever since RE4 came along and successfully did survival horror with awesome action, a lot of people are expecting future survival horror to be very action oriented. Silent Hill is not. It's either your thing or not. As for FFCC, it's a pretty liked genre (ARPG) and most reviewers like ARPG games.


----------



## lightyear (Dec 19, 2009)

Magus said:
			
		

> i got it running trough a loader but i can't get it to start using the disc channel... any idea what could be the problem?


you must be running cioscorp to load through disk channel.  If you are running cioscorp already, try updating to 3.6...uninstall the old version before installing 3.6 as it's got lots of new features when you do it like this....like hackmii compatibility, finally


----------



## Magus (Dec 19, 2009)

i have cioscorp installed otherwise i wouldn't be able to run the loader don't you think? ^__^'
as for what cioscorp... i have ciosrev14


----------



## lightyear (Dec 19, 2009)

Magus said:
			
		

> i have cioscorp installed otherwise i wouldn't be able to run the loader don't you think? ^__^'
> as for what cioscorp... i have ciosrev14


No, I don't think that, because you're running cios rev14, not CIOSCORP....Corp is a 3rd party app that has custom ioses that allow running through the disk channel....cios rev14 allows you to run disk & usb loader games through homebrew apps such as neogamma & USB GX.  You can not run disks through the disk channel without CIOSCORP....which is completely different from cIOS rev 14.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 19, 2009)

lightyear said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take it easy lightyear.  he's only been a member here for 7 years and only has 1000 posts.  he can't be expected to know these things.


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 19, 2009)

can anyone tell me if there is an option for origanal voice actors?
square enix america just can't seem to hire more that 1 actor for a game which makes it sound terrible


----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 19, 2009)

Game is cool so far. Played for about an hour last night. Good Graphics and the long cutscenes are actually enjoyable. Does anybody else think its funny how the girl is so nonchalant when you catch back up with her after the level. Its like a thank you would be nice . I just killed crazy monsters jumped over bottomless pits etc to save you, but whatever......


----------



## Magus (Dec 19, 2009)

lightyear said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh umm i'm sorry i didn't know there was a difference,i just assumed that cioscorp = custom IOS
and yes i'm a pretty old member but having dabbled with homebrew just recently i have no knowledge of stuff like this
why does this game needs this anyway? isn't my wiikey enough?


----------



## lightyear (Dec 19, 2009)

Every game on disk needs corp to run through the disk channel on a softmodded system....and maybe your wiikey needs the new update that was just released the other day...??? Firmware 1.3 (released 12/16) is the newest


----------



## Magus (Dec 19, 2009)

eh sadly i have an old wiikey,besides i think the update just fixes NSMB
might it be a video mode problem? my wii is PAL and the game is NTSC


----------



## Twid (Dec 19, 2009)

*The game contains french sub.* Is there a way to have jap voices?

The beginning of the adventure is pretty insteresting but it's only shooting mini-games, I hope the whole game is not like that.


----------



## lightyear (Dec 19, 2009)

Magus said:
			
		

> eh sadly i have an old wiikey,besides i think the update just fixes NSMB
> might it be a video mode problem? my wii is PAL and the game is NTSC
> yup....get preloader & set your game video for region free
> 
> QUOTE(Twid @ Dec 19 2009, 01:10 PM) *The game contains french sub.* Is there a way to have jap voices?


Yep...the japanese version.


----------



## elmariachi (Dec 19, 2009)

lightyear said:
			
		

> there is no protection on this game...I've confirmed it working as-is with USB (GX 865) & disk (CORP 3.6)  The NFO is for a typo, not an ISO fix.



Works like a charm on backup disk with my softmodded PAL cIOS Rev 14 Neo Gamma Rev8 Beta12

great game, nice scenes!


----------



## zakin (Dec 19, 2009)

I was looking forward to this, but in my opinion at least..the battle system is clunky and painfully repetitious. I'll have to agree with one of the earlier posters who said it feels like Square Enix started it (Graphics.) and then just left it for the dogs..I still can't believe this supposedly had four years of development. I'm on the first real boss which is a good two or three hours in, and anytime you have to fight it's very much the same thing over and over. Swing the creature to the side or try and aim something at a creature and it fails. Let's say right now I'm expected to throw a sword..up on this boss? and anything I do just doesn't work lol. I know I'm missing something or the controls really are just that bad.


----------



## rubberchickenmx (Dec 19, 2009)

Lightyear read my PM please.


----------



## bgump_69 (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure what happened. But we are in the process of getting it back up. Please have patience..


----------



## lightyear (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for that info, BG


----------



## Retrovertigo (Dec 19, 2009)

Magus I'm on PAL old wiikey with 1.9s and 3.4E firmware - I used neogamma R8 and game works fine. This is using component cables by the way.


----------



## Magus (Dec 19, 2009)

yes as i said i can run the game fine on neogamma,i'm just wondering why the thing won't load on the disc channel
it's not really a problem,more like a pet peeve


----------



## lightyear (Dec 19, 2009)

I know you say you are hard-modded, but without an updatable modchip you are pretty much stuck with some games that won't load...especially those after NSMB Wii.  BCA protection will kick your ass every time from now on if the game utilizes it.  Granted, this game doesn't use BCA, but it obviously requires something you haven't got.

Install cioscorp 3.6, and all your troubles will go away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  While you're at it, rip that old modchip out, because the only thing it will do that homebrew can't is run backup disks in recovery mode....and you'll only use that feature if you brick your Wii completely & haven't got preloader (priiloader) or BootMii

Basically...in simple terms, for all intents & purposes of game-loading, cioscorp is the softmodder's version of a modchip...it does everything related to game (disk) loading a modchip will.


----------



## Seyiji (Dec 19, 2009)

bgump_69 said:
			
		

> Not sure what happened. But we are in the process of getting it back up. Please have patience..


What are you talking about


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Dec 19, 2009)

Thats Wierd It Works for everyone else I Get a Error 002


----------



## steplay29 (Dec 19, 2009)

i have a pal wii 3.2 and wiinja deluxe and have tried to get it to show uo in disk channel with no luck.tried neo gamma,usb loader gx (latest version) and configurable usb loader (latest version)but no joy using any of them.any one have any ideas as to what i am doing wrong,ie:setting and that?

many thanks


----------



## jink84 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Is* this one of those games that are horrible, but if you like the series enough you can still enjoy?


----------



## steplay29 (Dec 19, 2009)

got it sorted.just deleted game from hdd and reinstalled works a treat.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 19, 2009)

whoa...

the "CRYSTAL BEARERS" logo looks like half-assed kanji....


could they NOT make it any harder to read?


----------



## Mr Esteves (Dec 19, 2009)

Can you swap the sound file from the japanese version and put it in the USA version?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2009)

still downloading it just for something to play


----------



## lightyear (Dec 19, 2009)

Mr Esteves said:
			
		

> Can you swap the sound file from the japanese version and put it in the USA version?


if you know where the files are & you know what you are doing.....yes.  But judging by the fact that you asked tells me you don't know what you are doing.....so I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Teivin (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/review-final-fantasy/60121

Best site for reviews, dude who does it is as impartial and even handed as they come.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2009)

the things that ruin this are the shitty camera and the combat disappears after a time limit. i'm done with this after 2 short hours. yet another disappointing wii game only thing really good about it is the music.


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 20, 2009)

who wants to do an undub project on this game?


----------



## fall (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm pretty interested in an undub too since I'm some 5 hours in and quite enjoying it.

I checked the data though with wiiscrubber and it seems to be packed in 2 big .dat files accompanied by .pos files of the same name (which I assume have the file structure but are encoded). But since I know no coding I can do nothing about it.

Undubbing this will be no easy task unfortunately, especially with the lack of interest.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Dec 20, 2009)

[Wii] Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Crystal Bearers [Walkthroughs] 

Walkthroughs 1

Walkthroughs 2

Walkthroughs 3


By PlayStati0nNetwork


----------



## paulee123 (Dec 20, 2009)

Does any one know how to get this to display in colour on CRTV. The game works but give's a red screen.
I've tried WiiFrii on it, it does a complete pacth but still no joy.

I have other NTSC-U games on my HDD that do not give me any problem. I even have TvC and that palys in color on my Sony Trintron.

The only other game that behave like this in MH3 demo.

Anyone know of a solution or know if there's a new WiiFrii version. I have waninko's 2.3?


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 20, 2009)

2.3?


----------



## Sorakun (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a similar problem.
I'm trying to get it to run in color on a PAL TV.
WiiFrii 2.3b and RegionFrii 1.2 won't even open the ISO.
With VMC 2.3 I changed all available video modes to PAL 60 (non interlaced) but it still only displays in black and white.
Curiously, there weren't any NTSC modes in the original main.dol...

Any idea as to what I should do?


----------



## nIxx (Dec 20, 2009)

This is one of the games that are only compatible with NTSC mode. So if your TV doesn´t support it (like for me) you can only play it in B/W btw. R/B. There is actually no proper way to patch this (well sometimes it works but depends pretty much on the game).


----------



## prowler (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to play on a NTSC/PAL TV (HDTV preferable)
Thats how i got ToS to play in colour.


----------



## Sorakun (Dec 20, 2009)

So basically, you're telling me to get a new TV?
What an incredibly huge disappointment...
I really don't have the patience to wait another two moths for this game (and no money to buy a new TV either, for that matter).
There has to be some way to patch this game. I did it with ToS2, too, though I can't remember how.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow did everyone download this and then just decided to not seed it? 0(192) seeds 0(34) peers @[email protected]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2009)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Wow did everyone download this and then just decided to not seed it? 0(192) seed2 0(34) leeches @[email protected]



Silly rabbit, torrents are for kids.

Anyway, I may give the game a try if I'm bored on a rainy day. Still, it's not high up on my cue. Still gotta finish Lego Indiana Jones (which is surprisingly awesome) and a bunch of others. From all the reviews though, it just seems so unpolished and half-assed.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Dec 20, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL yeah I wouldnt be surprised.....Square Enix has been failing in their games. -__- Still want it.  Sadly I buy all the Final Fantasy games....even the failures. If only I could find someone that has dumped this on Megaupoad I would be set...hate Rapidshare...so slow if you dont have a paid acct and I have tried the (so called) Rapidshare downloaders and all seem to not work so I gave up on them xD


----------



## rubberchickenmx (Dec 20, 2009)

The game is very good got it yesterday now how can I defeat bahamut hmm...


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Dec 20, 2009)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Wow did everyone download this and then just decided to not seed it? 0(192) seeds 0(34) peers @[email protected]
> it might be a torrent reuploaded from a private tracker, i've seen a few of them for this game.
> the private trackers do this to try to get you to join them which is fine if you can keep your upload ratio at a decent level, but usenet and direct downloads are generally better options this early on.
> 
> QUOTE(rubberchickenmx @ Dec 20 2009, 04:49 PM) The game is very good got it yesterday now how can I defeat bahamut hmm...


you throw a sword at certain parts of him.


----------



## trancegemini (Dec 20, 2009)

Magus,

Yeah I have to use neogamma also. Sadly as the wiikey is old the makers don't care about updating it anymore. Thats the bad thing about most chips,flash carts etc most companies are fly by night ones or they just make a new version of the product and say screw the old products we are not making any more $$ so why should we keep it working.


----------



## paulee123 (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorakun said:
			
		

> I have a similar problem.
> I'm trying to get it to run in color on a PAL TV.
> WiiFrii 2.3b and RegionFrii 1.2 won't even open the ISO.
> With VMC 2.3 I changed all available video modes to PAL 60 (non interlaced) but it still only displays in black and white.
> ...



i see u hav the same issue. sorry ToS? 

There is a nscrubbed nversion will this solve it u know, coas i hav a few ntsc-u & i dont even wii-fri them anymore, i just put it the usb hdd with gx loader and bang! workis in colour.


----------



## Sorakun (Dec 20, 2009)

paulee123 said:
			
		

> i see u hav the same issue. sorry ToS?
> 
> There is a nscrubbed nversion will this solve it u know, coas i hav a few ntsc-u & i dont even wii-fri them anymore, i just put it the usb hdd with gx loader and bang! workis in colour.



ToS = Tales of Symphonia

Umm, what? Care to repeat that in English?
Anyway, I think my father has an USB harddrive, but what is a GX Loader? If it's something I have to buy, it's out of question for me.
And a scrubbed version...? I remember seeing one, but the download would've taken a few days...


----------



## Cyan (Dec 20, 2009)

I played past bahamut.
The story is fun, but the gameplay reminds me too much of Dawn of Mana.
The world exploration, the whip to grab foes and objects, and shoot them to other foes

I don't keep a good feeling from this game's battle system and FFCC CB is just giving me the same feeling


----------



## lightyear (Dec 20, 2009)

trancegemini said:
			
		

> Magus,
> 
> Yeah I have to use neogamma also. Sadly as the wiikey is old the makers don't care about updating it anymore. Thats the bad thing about most chips,flash carts etc most companies are fly by night ones or they just make a new version of the product and say screw the old products we are not making any more $$ so why should we keep it working.


Ummmm...WiiKey update...just released on 12/16, man


----------



## paulee123 (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorakun said:
			
		

> paulee123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry i was in a rush to type, plus i had gloves on. What i meant was : There is a scrubbed version out, will it fix this do you think? Also this issue i never had really with Ntsc-U files, when i played them from USb Gx loader it automatically seems to set the colour normally.

Usb Gx loader google it


----------



## Sorakun (Dec 20, 2009)

Okay, since I can't find the scrubbed version anymore, I tried scrubbing it myself.
WiiScrubber worked okay, now I have a *(compress).iso the same size as the original .iso.
How do I compress it now? My USB hdd only has 4.5 GB space, not enough for the original .iso.
Using the Free ISO Creator gave me an empty 56 KB file, and as far as I understand, the GX Loader needs an iso, so compressing it with WinRAR is a no-no, I guess.

Umm, help please?


----------



## paulee123 (Dec 20, 2009)

try use a software called magic iso, should be a trial version around.

by the way the scrubbed version is Final Fantasy The Crystal Bearers USA Wiiscrubbed.torrent


----------



## DeadPool1 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a weird problem, after i defeat Bahamut, a cutscene starts playing, but the music and SFX stop completely. I can hear only the voices, then the cutscene ends when layle goes into a portal and the screen turns white and stays like that forever...

Something similar happens with A Boy and his Blob, the sounds stop completely on a level and the game freezes when i get a loading screen.

Could it be a Cios problem? Im using Wiiflow as a loader BTW.


----------



## paulee123 (Dec 20, 2009)

DeadPool1 said:
			
		

> I have a weird problem, after i defeat Bahamut, a cutscene starts playing, but the music and SFX stop completely. I can hear only the voices, then the cutscene ends when layle goes into a portal and the screen turns white and stays like that forever...
> 
> Something similar happens with A Boy and his Blob, the sounds stop completely on a level and the game freezes when i get a loading screen.
> 
> Could it be a Cios problem? Im using Wiiflow as a loader BTW.




Most likely, i'm using usb gx on 3.1e pal, no problems like that, unless its a bad dump.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Dec 20, 2009)

New video


----------



## elmariachi (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorakun said:
			
		

> I have a similar problem.
> I'm trying to get it to run in color on a PAL TV.
> WiiFrii 2.3b and RegionFrii 1.2 won't even open the ISO.
> With VMC 2.3 I changed all available video modes to PAL 60 (non interlaced) but it still only displays in black and white.
> ...



strange mine did open the ISO and changed it to Pal with RegionFrii 1.2 and playing without problems ...

sure you got a good rip ?


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Dec 21, 2009)

lightyear said:
			
		

> trancegemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no update for Wiikey 1 users, that's what *trancegemini* is talking about...


----------



## silkyskeeter (Dec 21, 2009)

LoL games like this is why I dont listen to reviewers.  Having a blast with this game. That Bahamut fight was fun. My ONLY grips are with the way you have to press the arrow keys to move the camera around. Feels too foriegn, and I have to cramp up my hand or use the other hand to move the camera around...and trust me, on that Bahamut fight you have to move the camera.... Another grip I have with the game is the lack of equiping or rather the lack of rpg elements. But other than that, the game is epic in my eyes and artistically I am loving it (I love the art style of the the Chronicle Universe.)

Edit:LoL I thought this was supposed to support WiiMotion+? Guess they abandoned that avenue....~looks at his WiiMotion+~ "Outside of Wii Sports Resort you have been USELESS"


----------



## berlinka (Dec 21, 2009)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> LoL games like this is why I dont listen to reviewers.  Having a blast with this game QUOTEBut other than that, the game is epic in my eyes and artistically I am loving it (I love the art style of the the Chronicle Universe.)


I totally agree, first I even thougth I couldn't be bothered with this because of the bad reviews, but having played it I think it's one of the most fun and beautiful  games I've played in a long time.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorakun said:
			
		

> Okay, since I can't find the scrubbed version anymore, I tried scrubbing it myself.
> WiiScrubber worked okay, now I have a *(compress).iso the same size as the original .iso.
> How do I compress it now? My USB hdd only has 4.5 GB space, not enough for the original .iso.
> Using the Free ISO Creator gave me an empty 56 KB file, and as far as I understand, the GX Loader needs an iso, so compressing it with WinRAR is a no-no, I guess.
> ...


If you want to install it on your USB drive to play on Wii, you don't need to compress it manually, it's done automatically by the WBFS program.
If you want to store it in order to keep a backup on your computer or external hard drive (for computer, not for Wii), use WiiScrubber (you did it already) and compress in Rar.


----------



## Azariel_z (Dec 21, 2009)

berlinka said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like he said, scrubbing your ISO, just helps to compress data for RAR or ZIP storage,   putting oyour game ona USB drive , will automatically take out the unnecessary data, ( trimming ) and just what it needs stays on your USB drive on WBFS format./


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 21, 2009)

Is this game running through disc channel on softmodded wii?


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 21, 2009)

works fine on a 3.2E pal wii via config usb loader v49


----------



## Sorakun (Dec 21, 2009)

This game is starting to become a real nightmare for me...
To clarify this: I do have a perfectly fine rip. Burned on a DVD+RW it runs flawlessly (albeit in black and white).
By now I've got the game on my way too small HDD (I'll get a bigger one soon).
USB GX Loader is installed along with the newest cIOS 222.

Now I just can't get the game to start, no matter how much I tinker with the settings...
As soon as I try to start it, it gives me a black screen and the Wiimote loses it's connection.
What am I doing wrong...?


----------



## Dark-Aries (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorakun said:
			
		

> This game is starting to become a real nightmare for me...
> To clarify this: I do have a perfectly fine rip. Burned on a DVD+RW it runs flawlessly (albeit in black and white).
> By now I've got the game on my way too small HDD (I'll get a bigger one soon).
> USB GX Loader is installed along with the newest cIOS 222.
> ...



Are you using Hermes CIOS? Also try using configurable usb loader, only loader where it detects my HDD and plays games fine with it.


----------



## Sorakun (Dec 21, 2009)

Okay, I'm slowly advancing.
Updated 249 to rev 15, reinstalled 222 and 223.
Got TCB to work with 223-mload. In black and white...
Forcing any video mode gives me a black screen.
Frustration rising.
Pleading for help... T_T

Oh, and sorry if I'm getting on anyone's nerves.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorakun said:
			
		

> I have a similar problem.
> I'm trying to get it to run in color on a PAL TV.
> WiiFrii 2.3b and RegionFrii 1.2 won't even open the ISO.
> With VMC 2.3 I changed all available video modes to PAL 60 (non interlaced) but it still only displays in black and white.
> ...



I was hoping to read the answer on here as my pal tv in the bedroom will only play it in black and white. If I force it to PAL with Gecko or Neogamma I just get a green screen.

What is it they've done to this that they didn't do to any of the other NTSC games that work fine on my pal tv using Gecko to force PAL?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorakun said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm slowly advancing.
> Updated 249 to rev 15, reinstalled 222 and 223.
> Got TCB to work with 223-mload. In black and white...
> Forcing any video mode gives me a black screen.
> ...


What version of Usb Loader do you have? Because the one I have you just choose an option to update it and most the time after the update it works fine.
current setup: 3.2u cios 249 rev 10 scorp (orw/e its called. dont really use it anymore now that I use usb loader instead of dvdrs) and Usb Loader GX @[email protected]


----------



## slatis (Dec 22, 2009)

The game is getting frozen at the final cut scene... maybe a bad dump? many ppl have report it in another forums, and also im having this issue.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 22, 2009)

So will this work on cloader
usb loadergx
or neogamma r8
any of those?


----------



## pu|se (Dec 22, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> So will this work on cloader
> usb loadergx
> or neogamma r8
> any of those?



can confirm it's working on usbloadergx
but some people say there's an issue at the final cut scene..

I liked all crystal chronicle games so far, but this one kinda disappointed me..
too much walking around and no real action..


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 22, 2009)

It works with CFG Loader v50 with default settings

EDIT: dunno about the cloader or neogamma though


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 22, 2009)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> It works with CFG Loader v50 with default settings
> 
> EDIT: dunno about the cloader or neogamma though




yep, and v49 aswell.


----------



## hgexe (Dec 22, 2009)

slatis said:
			
		

> The game is getting frozen at the final cut scene... maybe a bad dump? many ppl have report it in another forums, and also im having this issue.



I'm experiencing the same problem. The main character's best friend wait at the shuttle statoin. When you talk to him, he'll ask you if you want to go to the palace. If you choose yes, the camera shift to the floor of the station and stay frozen. Although press "1" on wii remote or "home" button still responds.



Edit: Ok nevermind... Upgrading to the latest USB Loader GX does help!


----------



## Sorakun (Dec 22, 2009)

USB GX Loader: newest version, doesn't work.
CFG: version 50, doesn't work.
uLoader: newest version (I think), doesn't work.

On uLoader it always gives me a green screen, no matter what, on the other two forcing any video mode gives me a black screen.

@pu|se: How did you manage to get it to run in color?


----------



## Athlon-pv (Dec 22, 2009)

Im still using an old cios rev 9 i think

on 3.2E and it runs on GX loader (also older version)  with #002 fix enabled


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 22, 2009)

pu|se said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, even if FFCC games are some kind of hack'n'slash RPG with a background story, they were at least fun. And the multiplayer was awesome. In this one, no multiplayer mode, no levels, no action. Just boring...


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 23, 2009)

Doesnt work through Disc Channel on PAL system with cIOScorp 3.6 And cIOS rev 14 DIP


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2009)

whats the battle sysytem like?


----------



## darkgunsou86 (Dec 23, 2009)

this game has the worst combat system i've ever experienced. after grabbing items, you can't lock on to an enemy to throw the item at. it makes things very frustrating as there is a time limit in a battle. while this may seem like a trivial matter, it is not because a battle gives a myrrh shard that increases hp. enemies are cheap and the character can die fast if attacked. which makes the camera all the more maddening. worst final fantasy ever.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 23, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> whats the battle sysytem like?


You grab objects and throw them at enemies.


Seriously though, this game is an *adventure* game, not an *action/RPG/chocobo racing* game


----------



## linkdengc (Dec 23, 2009)

Can someone Undub ( replace english voice with original japanese voice and keep english text ) the game?


----------



## Sorakun (Dec 23, 2009)

After finally getting my 320 GB HDD, I did some more testing.
Monster Hunter 3 on USB GX Loader also gives me a black screen (EDIT: when forcing a video mode, that is.)

Is MH3 just another special game, or did I mess up my settings?


----------



## nIxx (Dec 23, 2009)

Yep Monster Hunter 3 needs to be set to NTSC otherwise it will just not start so for PAL users with old TV´s (or no NTSC support) only B/W or R/B screen.


----------



## Sorakun (Dec 23, 2009)

Then it is impossible, I guess...
I give up.
Screw you, Square Enix (and whoever made MH3)!


----------



## airpirate545 (Dec 24, 2009)

How do u open the bridge to get to the vineyard?


----------



## monkii (Dec 26, 2009)

slatis said:
			
		

> The game is getting frozen at the final cut scene... maybe a bad dump? many ppl have report it in another forums, and also im having this issue.



mine's too.. the black screen in last cutscene just won't go away, anyone know how to solve this?


----------



## Sudo (Dec 26, 2009)

monkii said:
			
		

> slatis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having the same problem. I launched it via the Disc Channel using cIOSCORP_v3.5. I'll try updating to 3.6 and see if it works.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 27, 2009)

It goes to black screen on USB Loader GX and cIOS rev15. I switched to Hermes cIOS 222 and it works fine.

Anyway, I thought this game was gonna suck but I was pleasantly surprised. It's not a real hardcore, hack n' slash, kill shit RPG, it's more of an action adventure type of thing. I think it's funny that people say the game is gorgeous but has broken controls when I feel it's the other way around. There's a lot of blurry textures and the lip animations for voice acting are horrible. I mean, it looks good but it's not what people make it out to be. Controls are pretty good too, if a little overly sensitive. I like being able to throw things in my environment at people


----------



## Sudo (Dec 27, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It goes to black screen on USB Loader GX and cIOS rev15. I switched to Hermes cIOS 222 and it works fine.
> 
> Anyway, I thought this game was gonna suck but I was pleasantly surprised. It's not a real hardcore, hack n' slash, kill shit RPG, it's more of an action adventure type of thing. I think it's funny that people say the game is gorgeous but has broken controls when I feel it's the other way around. There's a lot of blurry textures and the lip animations for voice acting are horrible. I mean, it looks good but it's not what people make it out to be. Controls are pretty good too, if a little overly sensitive. I like being able to throw things in my environment at people


Is there any way to use Hermes cIOS 222 without a USB hard drive? I have the game burned to an actual disc.


----------



## monkii (Dec 27, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It goes to black screen on USB Loader GX and cIOS rev15. I switched to Hermes cIOS 222 and it works fine.
> 
> Anyway, I thought this game was gonna suck but I was pleasantly surprised. It's not a real hardcore, hack n' slash, kill shit RPG, it's more of an action adventure type of thing. I think it's funny that people say the game is gorgeous but has broken controls when I feel it's the other way around. There's a lot of blurry textures and the lip animations for voice acting are horrible. I mean, it looks good but it's not what people make it out to be. Controls are pretty good too, if a little overly sensitive. I like being able to throw things in my environment at people



hmm, strange, I use uloader 3.3 (using DVD though) with cIOS 222 v4, but it gives me black screen...


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 27, 2009)

i've got the wiikey and eu console. am I safe to start this as it is without modifying it in any way if I have latest eu waaninkoko firmware?


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 28, 2009)

Elrinth said:
			
		

> i've got the wiikey and eu console. am I safe to start this as it is without modifying it in any way if I have latest eu waaninkoko firmware?


well do I?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2009)

Elrinth said:
			
		

> Elrinth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I have heard, forcing the region won't work with this game. You can play it, but it'll be in black and white. You'll have to wait for a PAL release if you want colors. I think...

Use Google or the Search function.


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 28, 2009)

I used regionfrii on it and made it pal.. but it's got that nice system update icon so I don't dare starting it.. I'm on 4.1E, I haven't been successful in installing waninkoko's 4.2 yet.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2009)

Elrinth said:
			
		

> I used regionfrii on it and made it pal.. but it's got that nice system update icon so I don't dare starting it.. I'm on 4.1E, I haven't been successful in installing waninkoko's 4.2 yet.



Erm, RegionFrii? You do realize that like every current backup launcher app has built in region changing.

Also, just scrub it and it'll get rid of the update. I have the scrubbed version and it did no such thing as ask for or update my console. Most sites offer a scrubbed version or just use WiiScrubber.


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 28, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Elrinth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If i scrub it then it will lock my wii. (the pointer magically disappears and the wii channel just loads forever until I shut down the system.


----------



## Sorakun (Dec 28, 2009)

Elrinth said:
			
		

> If i scrub it then it will lock my wii. (the pointer magically disappears and the wii channel just loads forever until I shut down the system.


That's why I used to use Gecko to load games with updates. No need to scrub anything.


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorakun said:
			
		

> Elrinth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you configure anything before you try to start it with gecko?

I got it running with gecko.. couldn't run it in any other way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for help everyone with everything!


----------



## Bakla si Mark Ry (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmm.. does anybody know what the (NTSC) System Update updates to... what is changes? Does it update the System Menu or something?  Thanks in advance!

edit: Anybody tried to run the update that would want to kindly share what happened?


----------



## Sorakun (Dec 29, 2009)

Elrinth said:
			
		

> Do you configure anything before you try to start it with gecko?
> 
> I got it running with gecko.. couldn't run it in any other way
> 
> ...


Usually, when I ran NTSC-U/J games I tried forcing PAL60, but other than that no configuring needed.


----------



## freed_y (Dec 31, 2009)

no luck playing this game...

Wii Wiikey 1.9s + 4.0U

playing via disc channel give me black screen, play from GeckoOS tell me i need IOS56
using USB Loader GX CIOS14 & Hermes 222/223 give black screen too....

IOS56 to play via disc channel or USBLoader GX ???


----------



## shredman (Dec 31, 2009)

just use NUS - download IOS56 and away you go...

wiikey works fine on this game

SHREDMAN


----------



## owerlord (Jan 11, 2010)

i have PAL WII 4.1E with wiikey

have HBC and used CIOS r14 

USB loader GX  default settings only 002 error on. ---> only get black screen at the start

Gecko OS 1.9.3 default settings ---> WORKS!!!!!!!!!!! for me atleast


----------



## mdp_1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

This game works , I tried with Disc Channel (wiikey 1.9) and Neo Gamma...but sadly...I didn't like it =.=


----------



## nina83 (May 12, 2010)

_


			
				hgexe said:
			
		


			I'm experiencing the same problem. The main character's best friend wait at the shuttle statoin. When you talk to him, he'll ask you if you want to go to the palace. If you choose yes, the camera shift to the floor of the station and stay frozen. Although press "1" on wii remote or "home" button still responds.

Edit: Ok nevermind... Upgrading to the latest USB Loader GX does help!
		
Click to expand...

_
*Same problem here with USB Loader GX r929 (I think it is the latest version)... Anyone knows how to fix it? Pleeeeease...*


----------



## Krestent (May 12, 2010)

nina83 said:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try the previous version of GX.


----------



## jasonleigh282 (Jan 26, 2012)

where's the link?


----------



## prowler (Jan 26, 2012)

jasonleigh282 said:


> where's the link?


Ask @[m]Costello[/m] to reupload it for you!!!


----------



## jasonleigh282 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tempbot said:


> ^^wiirelease-3445^^


New here,  where can I find the download links?


----------



## xxNathanxx (Jan 26, 2012)

lol


----------

